# San Diego Area



## Frola002 (Aug 8, 2015)

Does anyone know of a IBS support group in the San Diego area? I have IBS-C and its taken its toll on my social life. I'd like to get out and meet up with some people who understand. If there is anyone who knows of a support group or lives in the San Diego area and would like to start a support group with me, let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

try ibssingles.com

dating site for those with ibs


----------



## Frola002 (Aug 8, 2015)

I signed up for it and looked for anyone in our area. I found one and just messaged her. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

your welcome

i wanna start an is group for our area too


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

i havet found any others with ibs-c in our area


----------

